# Help with labs needed



## jamieelizabeth (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a thyroid panel done yesterday and received my results online this morning. Is there anything to be worried about here? Thank you for your advice!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are trending a bit hypo and it looks like the beginning of an autoimmune condition.

That said, a lot of doctors won't offer treatment until your labs become worse.


----------



## jamieelizabeth (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you. I had a baby 9 months ago, could that be the cause of the elevated TPO? How would I know if it's an autoimmune condition and if it needs to be monitored? My TSH has gone up since the last time I had it checked in November when it was around 1.1 or 1.2.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Birth does a number of thyroids. I'm not the best person to speak about it, as I actively avoid even the thought of getting pregnant  but it can do wonky things to your hormones. So it's possible you are dealing with residual effects of that. But, autoimmune stuff is associated with antibodies, and TPO is one of those.

I would continue to monitor your labs, especially if your symptoms increase. And if things do get worse, get a thyroid ultrasound.


----------

